# Where's the hole??? (Branson 2400)



## FrogPrince (Dec 4, 2015)

Can anyone tell me where the hydraulic fluid is checked (is there a dipstick?) and where it is added if needed on a 2009 Branson 2400? I have had it for 5.5 years but don't use it real often. In fact, I have about 70 hours on it.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

Would this be of any help? http://www.branson-global.com/service/00 OPERATORS MANUAL.pdf


----------



## FrogPrince (Dec 4, 2015)

RM-MN
Yes, that helped immensely! I have an owners manual but it isn't as complete as that one. I was only able to find one reference in my manual to the hydraulic fluid that made me think that the transmission fluid and hydraulic fluid were one and the same. This one actually shows where to check the transmission/hydraulic fluid...making it perfectly clear that they are one and the same as well as pointing out the dipstick to check it with. 
Thank you so much for your help.


----------

